#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-01-31
<leoquant> ^^
<Ronnie> ^^
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<leoquant> O-o
<leoquant> 'lo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-01
<RawChid> leoquant, wil jij spijkers koppen? :P
<RawChid> [/flauw]
<leoquant> RawChid, ja
<leoquant> op laag water
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> Spijkers op laag water koppen :)
<leoquant> je slaat de kop op het water
<leoquant> ik wil niet muggen zoeken
<leoquant> maar waar is iets als een agenda
<RawChid> Op de kop af ;)
<RawChid> Ja, dat dacht ik ook al. Ik weet ook niet wat er precies besproken gaat worden.
<leoquant> ik ga niet vergaderen zonder een agenda
<leoquant> duh
<leoquant> iets als studeren zonder boeken
<RawChid> Mja, ik denk dat besproken wordt hoe nu verder. Hoe dat voorstel te implementeren.
<RawChid> "studeren zonder boeken" die vergelijking is tegenwoordig niet meer zo goed te maken, met al die computers enzo :P
<RawChid> En dat internet
<leoquant> ik denk dat een werkgroep geen kwaad kan, formuleert eindvoorstel dat gaat de community in, en wordt per IRC aangenomen of verworpen
<leoquant> voor de rest: afwachten
<RawChid> Dat laatste is wat ik doe
<leoquant> goed plan
<leoquant> als iedereen de leiding neemt......
<RawChid> Krijg je spijkers op laag water :P
<leoquant> 'lo
<leoquant> do as vergadering
<leoquant> 19.30
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/OrganisatieVoorstel/IRCmeeting
<leoquant> (voorsrel)
<leoquant> t
<Ronnie> leoquant: op donderdag en niet woensdag?
<Ronnie> dacht op het forum ergrens wo gelezen te hebben
<leoquant> Ronnie, ik weet het niet meer
<leoquant> schiet niet op
<leoquant> je kunt toch di een vergadering voor morgen zonder agendapunten beleggen?
<Ronnie> woensdag komt mij zeker niet uit, donderdag misschien
<leoquant> anders de 10de
<leoquant> vaste vergadertijd team
<leoquant> ik weet het ook niet meer
<Ronnie> dondardag kan ik waarschijnlijk ook niet
<leoquant> kijk
<leoquant> en we hebben je wel nodig
<leoquant> virtueel  op z'n minst
<Ronnie> mijn aanwezigheid is ook geen top prioriteit, die van sense is zeker belangrijk, ook zie ik er erg graag thomas en jan stedehouwer bij
<leoquant> jaaaaa
<leoquant> precies
<leoquant> houder
<leoquant> geen houwer
<leoquant> maakt verschil he
<Ronnie> oh, doe ik vaak verkeerd dan ;)
<leoquant> iemand die een stede houdt
<leoquant> of houwt
<leoquant> lol
<Ronnie> beide is veel werk ;)
<leoquant> haha
<Ronnie> nja, beetje offtopic
<leoquant> kijk en die de graaff doet zijn naam ook maar eer aan nietwaar?
<Ronnie> ;)
<leoquant> ach
<leoquant> hofstede stedehouder met een graaff
<leoquant> dat is een team
<Ronnie> nu je het zegt
<leoquant> tis vreselijk offtopic
<Ronnie> een crommen acker kunnen ze er dan vast niet bij gebruiken
<leoquant> lol die ploegt buiten de poorten
<Ronnie> thats me ;)
<leoquant> die mag de stede niet in he
<leoquant> feitelijk hebben we al drie wijzen he
<leoquant> niemand durft het te zeggen, maar ze zouden het voorstel definitief kunnen maken
<leoquant> en presenteren
<leoquant> soi
<Ronnie> ik denk dat beide linksom en rechtsom goed uit kunnen pakken, als we maar niet van links naar rechts gaan wankelen zoals de laatste jaren
<leoquant> gewoon rechtop bedoel je
<Ronnie> op oprecht ;)
<leoquant> het water is kalm, de bries komt van achteren
<leoquant> af en toe een walvis die stoom afblaast
<leoquant> en ik bemoei me niet mee he, dat scheelt......
<leoquant> een hoop
<Ronnie> ja, ik houd me ook meestal op de achtergrond zodra het walvissentijd is
<Ronnie> zodra het water weer rutig is zet ik mijn zeilen uit
<leoquant> maar ben wel zo brutaal om een irc vergadering voor te stellen
<leoquant> das het recht van de dwaas nietwaar
<leoquant> de hofnar
<Ronnie> ow, krijg net te horen dat ik do wel zou kunnen
<leoquant> van wie kreeg je dat te horen?
<leoquant> van capptain iglo?
<leoquant> Ronnie, weet jij nog een leuk keyboard/toetsenbord?
<leoquant> deze is op
<leoquant> usb liefst
<Ronnie> ik ben zelf fan van die platte logitec usb toetsenborden
<leoquant> met led lichtjes onder de letters
<leoquant> die heb ik
<Ronnie> nee, niet met lichtjes, gewoon een erg simpele
<Ronnie> kaartjes van concert donderdag (go back to the zoo in de effenaar) waren uitverkocht, dus heb ik een avondje vrij
<leoquant> jammer
<leoquant> van het concert
<Ronnie> dit tb/kb http://strony.aster.pl/barton/hardware/Logitech_UltraX_Keyboard.jpg
<Ronnie> als ik er erg graag heen zou willen had ik ze wel eerder besteld
<leoquant> juist zo'n bord hen ik, alleen zonder rondingen
<leoquant> heb
<leoquant> nou ok dan wordt het weer zoiets
<Ronnie> ja, iets wat goed bevalt, gewoon opnieuw kopen
<Ronnie> alle extras die op een toetsenbord zitten kunnen alleen maar kapot
<leoquant> waarschijnlijk ja
<leoquant> koffie gaat hier zo over het bord
<leoquant> als ik kramp ofzo
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> zou een flintstone bord moeten hebben
<leoquant> feitelijk
<leoquant> geeft vonken, geen led
<leoquant> greetzz
<leoquant> later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-02
<leoquant> goedemorgen
<RawChid> smorgens
<Cees> hoi
<leoquant> hoi cees
<RawChid> leoquant!
<leoquant> ja?
<RawChid> Ik wilde de maandelijkse voortgang bijwerken
<RawChid> Zet ik er ook wat voor mwanzo op
<leoquant> ok
<RawChid> Dat er 3 workshops zijn geweest en de Python workshop geslaagd
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Heb je nog iets toe te voegen? Dan zet ik het er gelijk bij
<leoquant> nou we gaan internationaal ook he
<leoquant> op korte termijn
<RawChid> Euh, daar weet ik niet veel van. Is het de moeite waard om dat nu op de maan. voortgang te melden?
<leoquant> we gaan classes vertalen/live/naast de engelstalige en spaanstalige classes
<leoquant> dat plan wil er graag op
<RawChid> Ohja, dat idee. Is leuk, maar meld ik ff niet dan...
<RawChid> Oh...
<leoquant> dat laatste is niet een idee
<leoquant> het gaat gewoon gebeuren
<RawChid> Ja, leuk plan, sorry
<RawChid> Wat moet ik zeggen?
<leoquant> dat zal wel heeeel veel vragen van mwanzo
<RawChid> "We zijn van plan om...."
<leoquant> er is reeds contact gezocht met intern. etc etc
<leoquant> om de classes live te vertalen etc.
<RawChid> Oke, het lijkt me dan beter als jij het erbij zet. Want ik heb dat allemaal niet gevolgd. Ik kan etc. etc. niet invullen
<leoquant> voor juni/juli aanstaande
<leoquant> ook goed
<leoquant> feitelijk moet Gotiniens  dat stukje doen
<leoquant> want hij gaat het in de steigers zetten
<RawChid> Oke, ik zet wel ff 1 zin neer wat het plan is. Verder uitleggen kan dan desnoods ook volgende maand
<leoquant> hij zal dit lezen
<leoquant> weet je, ik wil niet alles gaan doen rond mwanzo
<leoquant> veel dat wel maar niet de hele kar
<RawChid> Dat weet ik leoquant, en dat moet je ook zeker niet doen!
<leoquant> dat zal ik ook op de agenda van 20 febr,. zetten
<leoquant> moeten ff weg
<RawChid> Maar ik heb wel een beetje het idee dat jij het overzicht hebt
<RawChid> Oke, later
<leoquant> plop
<leoquant> keek even naar bowls
<leoquant> verslaving van me, naast snooker
<leoquant> tis haast nooit op tv
<leoquant> 1 proeflezingknop +1
<leoquant> 2 overzicht heb ik idd
<leoquant> 3 zet maar niks over intern. op de maandelijkse
<leoquant> 4 20 februari hebben we het over taken
<leoquant> (verdeling)
<leoquant> hi MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> openmay tester
<leoquant> r
<MrChrisDruif> Ben ff bezig met website te rotzooien
<leoquant> fun
<leoquant> ik wist niet dat je toegang had tot de ubuntu-nl website
<leoquant> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Me eigen, sorry :P
<leoquant> ja ツ
<leoquant> succes!
<RawChid> Gotiniens en leoquant, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110210/VoortgangTeams#Mwanzo   Vul aan waar nodig
<leoquant> dank u
<leoquant> hi shived
<leoquant> welkom
<shived> hey
<leoquant> kunnen we/ik wat voor je betekenen?
<leoquant> of kijk je even rond?
<shived> ik kijk even rond.
<shived> hey, hoe kan ik mijzelf "inschrijven" voor BasiscursusPython?
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Jij ging daar toch over?
<MrChrisDruif> shived: Als het goed is moet een soort link zijn op de website ubuntu0nl.org
<MrChrisDruif> 0=-
<RawChid> Euh, daar ga ik niet over.
<RawChid> Maar ik weet het wel shived
<RawChid> Je kunt je naam erbij zetten op de wiki.
<RawChid> Weet je hoe dat werkt?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython#Inschrijven
<RawChid> Als je geheel onbekend bent met wiki enzo kan ik je naam ook wel toeveogen
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid: Ligt het aan mij of is het nieuwe moin thema geïmplementeerd?
<shived> geheel onbekend:)
<shived> zie het kopje inschrijven wel bovenaan maar nergens waar ik me ook daadwerkelijk kan inschrijven..
<RawChid> shived, je moet een account aanmaken en dan kun je bewerken, maar ik zet je er nu wel ff bij )
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, dat ligt aan jou
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay :) Vond de achtergrond ook nog niet helemaal kloppen :)
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan toch ook komen zonder in te schrijven? :P
<RawChid> Ja, dat kan ook
 * RawChid houd zich helemaal niet bezig met die Python workshop. 
<RawChid> +t
<RawChid> shived, u staat erbij ;)
<shived> bedankt.
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, zoals ik eerder ook al zei klopt er wel meer niet aan die wiki :P
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<RawChid> Laatste tijd heb ik er best veel mee gewerkt. En ik weet wel een aantal verbeterpunten :)
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, das mooi....maar eigenlijk moet ook het nieuwe moin-thema geïmporteerd worden...
<MrChrisDruif> Wat voor verbeterpunten had je op het oog?
<RawChid> Uberhaupt vind ik de hele navigatie bagger.
<RawChid> Geen menu structuur
<RawChid> Je kunt niet handig doorklikken
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmhmm
<RawChid> Op een website moet je vanaf de startpagina kunnen doorklikken naar iedere pagina (het liefst binnen een paar keer klikken)
<RawChid> moinmoin heeft verder standaard zo'n menuutje.
<RawChid> Ook heeft moinmoin een soort breadcrumb (kruimelpad), dan zie je de pagina's waar je vandaan komt.
<RawChid> pagina 1 -> pagina 2 -> pagina 3 -> etc
<RawChid> bijv. handig als je een paar stappen terug wilt
<RawChid> Zo zijn er nog wel meer dingen die de gebruikersvriendelijkheid ten goede komen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet wat een breadcrumb is, dankje :) Zit ook in Nautilus :)
<RawChid> Ja, alleen is het niet precies dat
<RawChid> Ik weet niet zo goed hoe ik het moet uitleggen :P
<RawChid> Eigenlijk weet ik ook niet precies uit mn hoofd hoe dat ding werkt
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.teehanlax.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/tabbed_breadcrumb.jpg
<RawChid> Dat is een breadcrumb...
<MrChrisDruif> en anders zo: http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/images/breadcrumb_screen.gif
<RawChid> Dat ding dat ik bedoel onthoudt volgens mij welke pagina's je bezoekt.
<Gotiniens> RawChid, nautilus zijn wel breadcrumbs hoor
<RawChid> Ja, maar ik bedoel dus iets anders
<RawChid> Maar ik ga er nu ff niet op in
<MrChrisDruif> Flauw :P
<RawChid> Hehe, ik kan niet zo snel een voorbeeld vinden
<RawChid> En moet ff wat anders doen
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed...je moet niet alles wat ik zeg serieus nemen of op reageren :D :P
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, goed te weten
<MrChrisDruif> Vooral dingen met een tongetje of knipoog :D
<leoquant> shived je kunt vorige cursussen min of meer volgen via de logs
<leoquant> cursus 2 eindigt met een werkende rekenmachine/calculator
<RawChid> Nouhja, rekenmachine :P
<RawChid> (mind the  :P)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<shived> heb ik gedaan
<leoquant> ok
<shived> lijkt me alleen leuk om bij de volgende les er "live" bij te zijn.
<leoquant> ja mij ook
<leoquant> hoe meer zielen hoe meer vreugde
<shived> :D
<leoquant> meestal
<leoquant> de vergadering van morgen
<leoquant> komt RawChid ook?
<leoquant> hannie misschien?
<leoquant> offtopic sorry.....
<hannie> hi leoquant
<hannie> is er morgen een mwanzovergadering?
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> een sense vergadering geloof ik
<hannie> dan moet ik zeker het forum raadplegen
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/OrganisatieVoorstel
<leoquant> het is erg onduidelijk
<hannie> Ik vlieg al.....
<leoquant> maar het is iets voor het team
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> niet voor hier
<hannie> ok
<leoquant> toch?
<hannie> ik kan ook naar ubuntu-nl gaan
<leoquant> of sense daar is....
<RawChid> Ach, is niet erg om hier ff over te praten toch...
<hannie> ff kijken
<leoquant> ah mein sohn
<RawChid> Maar ik denk dat ik er wel ben morgen.
<leoquant> laters
<RawChid> LAter
<shived> later
<UndiFineD> :)
<Daniel0108> hi leoquant ;)
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> hi niekie
<hajour> hai leoquant
<leoquant> hee hajour
<hajour> ff medicijnen innemen
<leoquant> oki
<hajour> ik ben te laat daarmee alles gaat al moeilijker nu
<leoquant> snel dan
<hajour> daarom zei ik dat ik pas over een half uur trug kwam in speechcontrol
<leoquant> internet kan wachten
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> komt goed
<leoquant> tis een leuke groep
<leoquant> nu even jezelf
<leoquant> ok?
<hajour> yep
<hajour> als je door de taal fouten heen kan leaen kan ik hier wel ff praten
<hajour> leoquant, ^
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-03
<leoquant> morgen shived
<shived> Goedemorgen.
<shived> kan ik ubuntu-nl-mwanzo joinen op launchpad of is dat niet de bedoeling.
<leoquant> dat kan shived
<leoquant> heb je een launchpad account?
<shived> ja
<leoquant> dan kan het idd
<shived> bedankt
<Ronnie> ping hajour
<Ronnie> ik had het idee om op loco.ubuntu.com wat extra google maps toe te voegen, maar ik vraag me af hoe die maps zich gedragen voor bijvoorbeeld mensen met een visuele beperking. voorbeeld: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ronnie.vd.c/map.html . Kunnen deze mensen goed navigeren op zo'n google map, zo niet wat zou eraan gedaan kunnen worden om dit wel accesible te maken
<leoquant> espeak activeren denk ik Ronnie
<Ronnie> leoquant: hoe bedoel je?
<leoquant> wanneer ik mijn schaakprogramma activeer via: espeak -s 140 -v en-westindies "How about a nice game of chess leon?" ; eboard
<leoquant> dan hoor ik dat het prog opstart
<Gotiniens> leoquant, het probleem is meer hoe dat speak programma een google map interpreteerd
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ik heb ook geen directe oplossing....
<leoquant> icoon==>espeak
<leoquant> je wilt dat er geluid klinkt wanneer de muis over een actief gebied gaat
<leoquant> in maps
<leoquant> mijn antwoord is espeak of orca
<leoquant> orca kan actieve gebieden groter maken
<Ronnie> leoquant: maar wat moet ik aan de webpagina zelf veranderen om dit voor elkaar te rkijgen?
<leoquant> Ronnie, ik kijk even op mijn laptop
<leoquant> bij orca
<leoquant> orca werkt met soort "pop-up" en hoog contrast werk
<leoquant> en dat hoeft afaik niet in maps geintegr. te worden
<leoquant> maar als iemand blind is, moet dat wel uiteraard en via espeak
<leoquant> je kunt ook  #ubuntu-accessibility joinen. want daar is veel ervaring
<hajour> ssorry ik had telefoon
<hajour> evren terug lezen
<hajour> Ronnie,  ^
<hajour> ik kom met 10 minuten terug ik moet nog even de school van me kinderen opbellen
<Ronnie> niet gaan stressen, dat is niet goed voor je hart. Doe vooral rustige aan, we hebben de tijd ;)
<hajour> pfff
<hajour> eerst even cooldown
<hajour> ronnie is dat in het nederlands zodat kinderen het kunnen gebruiken?
<Ronnie> hajour: edubuntu/?
<hajour> ja
<hajour> anders moeten we wonderen gaan verrichten
<hajour> grr wat heb ik nu toch een hekel aan die dislectie op dit moment
<Ronnie> ja, eduntu is net als ubuntu gewoon beschikbaar in alle talen
<RawChid> Dyslexie?  (sorry kon het niet laten)
<RawChid> :P
<Ronnie> edubuntu gebruikt dezelde bronnen als ubuntu en kubuntu, maar heeft veel andere instellingen en standaard programma's dan ubuntu, speciaal gericht op educatie
<RawChid> Heeft Google Maps zelf trouwens toegankelijkheids hulp Ronnie ?
<hajour> ok mooi
<Ronnie> RawChid: geen idee hoe dat zit, zelf ben ik nooit bezig met accessibility, omdat ik er nooit in aanraking gekomen ben. maar ik vind het wel zeker een belangrijk punt om rekening mee te houden
<leoquant> Ronnie, wat wijzer geworden, ik had wat connectie toestanden
<Ronnie> leoquant: over gmaps <> accesebility nog niet
<leoquant> jammer, ik kan ik ook niet veel mee...
<Ronnie> zelfs geen reactie op #ubuntu-accessibility
<RawChid> Ik zou denken dat jij als gebruiker van gmaps daar niet te veel voor hoeft te doen/
<RawChid> Jij als dev.
<Ronnie> meestal met webpagina's niet zo, maar google map is een grafische weergave van data, en dat kan (denk ik) nog wel eens een probleem opleveren voor slecht zienden
<hajour> ik heb het net gevraagd in accessibility
<RawChid> Ronnie, wat ik bedoel is, dat Google dat dan moet regelen
<leoquant> wat is verwant aan maps qua techn.?
<RawChid> (ideaal dat snap ik)
<leoquant> google earth?
<RawChid> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ronnie.vd.c/map.html
<leoquant> daar zou je toch wat verwachten wat betreft slecht zien
<RawChid> Die map leoquant
<Ronnie> RawChid: google maps zou zoiets al ingebakken kunnen hebben, maar daar heb ik totaal geen zicht op, en ook geen documentatie over gevonden
<shived> leoquant: voor google earth moet je software geinstalleerd hebben geloof ik.
<leoquant> shived extra software?
<leoquant> welke?
<shived> google earth zelf maps is alles van google earth buiten 3d beelden. zover ik weet.
<Ronnie> het gaat niet om google earth, maar google maps
<leoquant> ja Ronnie
<shived> leoquant's vraag=> google earth? daar reageerde ik op.
<leoquant> ZoomIT: ZoomIT is een gratis te downloaden programma waarmee je met de toetscombinatie CTRL 1 kunt inzoomen op je beeldscherm. Vervolgens kun je door met de muis over het scherm te bewegen bepaalde onderdelen van het scherm extra naar voren laten komen.  Door te scrollen kun je in- en uitzoomen; vergelijkbaar met Google Earth.  Door te klikken verandert de cursor  in een +-je waarmee je bepaalde delen van het sch
<leoquant> erm in kleur kunt omcirkelen.
<RawChid> Voor zoiets had ik een compiz plugin
<leoquant> als er iets voor earth is is het misschien ook voor maps etc etc
<leoquant> RawChid, idd....
<hajour> leoquant,  ik had gezegd dat ik het mijn baas had gevraagd of het mocht
<hajour> tegen die school en toen luisterde hij vol interesse.ik heb wel gezegd datt ik vrijwilliger ben
<hajour> XD
<hajour> was voor de goede zaak
<leoquant> yep
<hajour> of ben ik nu heeel erg slecht :P
<leoquant> zeker
<hajour> hehe
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik heb nog hevig/heftig gegoogled Ronnie ik kom niet verder. sorry
<hajour> ja ik dacht als ik mensen kan overtuigen programeurs hier dan moet een directeur van een basis school toch ook lukken hoop ik
<hajour> wat is er mis leoquant ?
<leoquant> ik had het idee om op loco.ubuntu.com wat extra google maps toe te voegen, maar ik vraag me af hoe die maps zich gedragen voor bijvoorbeeld mensen met een visuele beperking. voorbeeld: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ronnie.vd.c/map.html . Kunnen deze mensen goed navigeren op zo'n google map, zo niet wat zou eraan gedaan kunnen worden om dit wel accesible te maken
<leoquant> vraag Ronnie
<hajour> ik kijk even
<hajour> jammer dat alles vergroot behalve de lijnen die wegen zijn en de straat namen daarop ik kan ze niet lezen
<hajour> Ronnie,  ^
<Ronnie> hajour: en hoe zit het met de markers op die pagina.
<Ronnie> met name, hoe kunnen blinde mensen deze markers herkennen?
<hajour> die moeten groter en meer afsteken wat betrefd kleur Ronnie
<hajour> dus je bedoelt dat speech programma het erin moet hebben ik ga vragen in speechcontrol voor je
<Ronnie> bijvoorbeeld, maar ook navigatie zonder muis, wat op andere delen van de webpagina goed mogelijk is, hoe zit dat bij zo'n google map?
<hajour> handje moet groter
<hajour> en contrast van de map moet ook beter de lijnen zijn niet goed te zien
<hajour> ik heb mijn  1 na jongste gevraagd wat ze zag die ziet nog slechter als mij
<hajour> Ronnie, ^
<hajour> lijnen zouden donkerder moeten
<Ronnie> hajour: op de map zelf heb ik totaal geen controle, alleen op de markers die erop staan. dat zijn ook de belangrijke elementen op de pagina. zou je daar eens naar willen kijken.
<hajour> en ronnie mensen die kleurenblind zijn zien rood niet op gron
<hajour> groen
<hajour> geen rode markers voor ubuntu op the map
<hajour> andere kleur
<RawChid> Ik dacht dat er verschillende soorten kleurenblind was.
<RawChid> Of zien zij allemaal sowieso geen rood op groen?
<hajour> geen 1 kleuren blinde ziet rood op groen dat word 1 vlak voor ze
<RawChid> Ahzo
<hajour> en die rondjes die blauw en geel enzo zijn bedoel  je die ook ronnie?
<RawChid> Ik schijn goede ogen te hebben, maar toch vind ik die gele markers wat onduidelijk Ronnie. Als je de pagina opent is het bijna geel op geel
<Ronnie> die gele markers heb ik wel invloed op
<hajour> hehe mijn dochter zij dat er ook gele rondjes opstonden ik zag ze niet
<RawChid> lol, dat kan dus nog beter :)
<hajour> die kringetjes erom heen vind ik erg  vervelend .die om de rondjes staan .ik word er duizelig van als ik inzoom of andersom.ik heb epelepsi ter info
<hajour> en tegen woordig krijgen mensen vaak geen medicijnen voor epilepsy
<hajour> omdat die medicijnen vrij gevaarlijk kunnen zijn ook
<Ronnie> http://blogs.cetis.ac.uk/accessibility/2007/01/29/can-you-really-have-an-accessible-google-map/
<hajour> en ja hoor kan de link niet gebruiken error
<hajour> naar die site
<hajour> op de site van hierboven staat een link maar die werkt niet
<hajour> ik moet even boodschappen doen en eten tot later :)
<JanC> hajour: er zijn kleurenblinden die wel groen en rood kunnen onderscheiden, dat is alleen veel zeldzamer
<JanC> die kunenn dan blauw en geel niet van elkaar onderscheiden
<hajour> a ok weer wat geleerd bedankt JanC  voor de info
<hajour> maar ik moet echt gaan nu ik ben al laat door dat bellen :)
<StefandeVries> Avond allemaal. Ben weer hier :)
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Nog wat gemist de afgelopen dagen?
<leoquant> nee StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Oke
<leoquant> as zaterdag is het weer feeest
<leoquant> -e
<leoquant> hoi laacque
<leoquant> de vergadering is te ubuntu-nl-meeting
<laacque> iemand heeft mij toegevoegd op de stemmerslijst he
<leoquant> goh....dat mag toch ook?
<leoquant> of niet?
<laacque> tja
<leoquant> ik heb mezelf er ook niet opgezet
<leoquant> rejoin
<laacque> nou ja zeg..... gaat dat automagisch dus?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> UndiFineD, hajour
<UndiFineD> o/
<leoquant> doeg!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-04
<leoquant> shived morgen
<leoquant> wil nog eens rejoinen?
<leoquant> ?
<shived> ?
<shived> goedemorgen trouwens:)
<shived> Bedankt voor het gele dingetje maar wat doen het eigenlijk?
<leoquant> niks
<leoquant> your part of the irc team
<leoquant> en aanspreekpunt
<shived> okee.
<leoquant> dat is nu heel zichtbaar
<leoquant> (dacht ik)
<shived> Ergens nog een "guide" over het irc team en aanspreekpunt zijn?
<leoquant> je kunt vragen verwachten zoals omschreven staan in de mwanzo wiki
<leoquant> howto irc/ gpgkey/code of conduct/wikipafe opzetten
<leoquant> f=g
<shived> oke bedankt
<leoquant> ik hoop dat je de wiki goed gelezen hebt
<leoquant> en dat je mensen kunt helpen die vragen stellen over dit soort zaken
<leoquant> hi exalt
<exalt> hi leoquant
<leoquant> hoe gaat het bij/met specchcontrol?
<exalt> leoquant, ik heb er bijna geen tijd voor dus dat gaat wat langzaam, ben nu wel met MrChrisDruif iets aan het bedenken voor vibrasounds
<leoquant> great!
<MrChrisDruif> Mogûh exalt & leoquant :)
<exalt> leoquant, het nadeel ervan is dat er ook hardware voor nodig is
<leoquant> exalt het is ook een enorm project
<exalt> maar ik zou een onder de 50 euro kostende hobbie kit kunnen maken
<RawChid> Een doe-het-zelf thingy? :P
<exalt> yep, maar wel kwalitatief
<leoquant> experimenteel dus ook
<exalt> jap, je kent die tril alarmen in een telefoon ?
<MrChrisDruif> Met zoiets is het altijd experimenteel
<leoquant> exalt ja
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is in ieder geval het idee van exalt, leoquant ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik had zelf het idee om speakers te gebruiken...
<exalt> ik zat te denken een band voor op je borst. met aan de linker en rechter kan zon telefoon tril ding ( paar euro per stuk ) en in het midden een microcontroller die aan de trillers en soundout jack van een pc zit
<exalt> als een cop telefoon
<exalt> kop
<exalt> wanneer er een spanning binnen komt
<exalt> over de jack
<exalt> zet hij het om in puls naar de trillers
<leoquant> aan welke toepassingen denk jullie?
<leoquant> en
<MrChrisDruif> Zelf vind ik dat een beetje onnodig moeilijk en zo'n tril function kan niet echt op verschillende sterktes trillen...en denk zelf ook dat de "trillingen" van zo'n tril motor niet ideaal zijn...
<exalt> hmmm... :p
<leoquant> uh, dat moeten jullie onderling overleggen he...:)
<exalt> :p
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, als me nodig hebt voor exprimentele software zoals openmary, ping je me he
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, eigenlijk wel...
<Gotiniens> maar waarvoor wordt zon band gebruikt? ter notificatie van iets?
<leoquant> testing bedoel ik
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, snap ik leoquant :)
<leoquant> op mijn laptop staat een schone install voor dat soort dingen
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> succes lui!
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks leoquant :)
<Gotiniens> exalt, waar willen jullie die band voor gaan gebruiken?
<exalt> computer warning geluiden enzo begreep ik , miss in mijn apoach idd wel overkill
<exalt> ik dacht alleen dat je op deze manier ook meer input kon gaan regelen
<exalt> keuzes kan maken aan de hand van trillingen :P
<exalt> maar dat is niet aan de orde
<MrChrisDruif> Voor dove mensen, als een soort alfabet...klein beetje hun gehoor terug geven...een stuk makkelijker te doen met speakers...
<Gotiniens> het probleem met jou manier is natuurlijk ook dat hij gaat trillen bij een website die automatisch een liedje gaat spelen enz
<MrChrisDruif> Geluid heeft al voor alles een aparte trilling...
<MrChrisDruif> Daar komt bij dat technisch gezien een speaker een lineaire motor is en zo'n tril motor een rotatie motor met een inbalans
<Gotiniens> de techniek snap ik wel
<shived> voor welk probleem is deze oplossing bedoelt eigenlijk?
<exalt> MrChrisDruif, das een stuk ingewikkelder dan ik dacht, dus eigenlijk wil je het geluid gewoon op speakers aansluiten zonder drumvel ?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is ingewikkelder? En ja, dat is globaal een beetje het idee :)
<MrChrisDruif> Heel simpel, eigenlijk alleen hardware
<shived> nvm had beter moeten lezen.
<exalt> MrChrisDruif, dus gewoon 2 dell speaker van een vlooiemarkt kopen die ontdoen van hun drumvel en op je borst tapen ?
<exalt> :P
<shived> haha
<exalt> maar zijn die trillingen wel hard genoeg ?
<MrChrisDruif> Globaal....dacht zelf in een vest stoppen
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat de conus op de huid laten "drummen" een persoon weinig bruikbare info geeft
<Gotiniens> tenzij je speciale geluiden gaat gebruiken
<Gotiniens> de trillingen van de conus zijn nogal miniem namelijk
<exalt> Gotiniens, dove /blinde mensen hebben wel beter ontwikkelde andere zintuigen toch ?
<Gotiniens> dat wel ja
<MrChrisDruif> Maar dat zelfde probleem zou je hebben als je trilmotors gebruikt
<exalt> MrChrisDruif, uberhaupt het zelfde "tril patroon" trillen is dan al lastig
<Gotiniens> een trill motor zal wss ook trillen met weinig onderscheiden tussen de verschillende geluiden
<exalt> dat bedoelde ik net tezeggen
<MrChrisDruif> My thoughts exactly :D
<Gotiniens> was het voor dove of blinde mensen?
<exalt> Gotiniens, welke van de 2 hoort niet geluid ?
<Gotiniens> ja precies :P
<exalt> s/niet.geen
<Gotiniens> dat schoot me te binnen
<Gotiniens> je kan ook een visuele notificatie gebruiken
<Gotiniens> of willen jullie echt een koppeling me geluid?
<exalt> Gotiniens, hoe vervelend vind jij een popup met " oei ik denk dat je een verkeerd paswoord hebt ingetypt " of en klein knipperend icoontje wat je nooit door hebtr
<exalt> al is de trilling van dat login scherm natuurlijk ook heel duidelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Gotiniens: Voor dit project wel :)
<Gotiniens> wat mischien wel kan is de conus dus gelijk op de huid, en dan via een microcontroller het signaal aanpassen zodat de frequentie drastisch verlaagd word
<Gotiniens> delen door 1000 ofzo
<Gotiniens> op die manier is het voor mensen die kunnen horen het geluid bruikbaar, maar is het gevoel voor de gebruikers van de band ook bruikbaar
<leoquant> hoi laacque
<laacque> wil je ff de notulen nakijken, heb ze er net opgezet maar de opmaak is niet echt.... tja
<laacque> moet nu theedrinken met de hulp
<leoquant> heb je een link?
<laacque> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/OrganisatieVoorstel/IRCmeeting#preview
<leoquant> dank
<leoquant> later
<laacque> ok, ik ga, hoor t wel. pas aan wat aangepast moet worden.
<leoquant> hi StefandeVries commandoline  en hajour
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> commandoline, kan ik nog wat doen voor morgenavond?
<commandoline> leoquant: hmm, volgens mij is het belangrijkste wel geregeld :)
<leoquant> ok, bericht op het forum/aankondiging?
<leoquant> zal ik dat doen?
<commandoline> graag
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> altijd een goede heads-up, vind ik :)
<commandoline> het enige wat ik nog probeer te verzinnen is een leuke oefening voor lijsten (lists). Iets anders dan de standaardoefeningen zeg maar.
<commandoline> hoewel ik die nog wel achter de hand heb.
<StefandeVries> ik heb ooit een programma geschren dat met .append(x) proefwerkcijfers met hun wegingen aan een lijst teovoegde en zo een gemiddelde berekende
<StefandeVries> 2,5 jaar terug was dat
<commandoline> hmm, da's wel een leuke.
<StefandeVries> wellicht niet ideaal
<commandoline> iig wat anders dan de gebruikelijke dingen.
<StefandeVries> dat klopt
<hajour> hai allemaal
<StefandeVries> en een leuke oefening voor algoritmiek :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo hajour
<hajour> sorry dat ik zo laat ben.maar moest wat problemen oplossen
<hajour> instantie afval om het zo even te noemen
<StefandeVries> niet erg, we zijn blij dat je er weer bent :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline, ik ben er vanavond niet bij, even ter kennisgeving
<commandoline> morgenavond bedoel je?
<StefandeVries> uh..uiteraard
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> morgnavond inderdaad :)
<hajour> kunnen de log toch op de site zettn zodat StefandeVries  terug kan kijken en lezen?
<StefandeVries> ik denk niet dat er aan de cursus voor mij nog wat te leren is, hajour, maar toch bedankt :)
<commandoline> hajour: StefandeVries kent Python al. ;) Verder komen de logs gewoon altijd op de wiki erbij.
<StefandeVries> commandoline: voornamelijk C en C++, Python om snel te kunnen werken :)
<hajour> a dan weet ik waar ik nog meer kan vragen  als ik het niet snap :P
<StefandeVries> :0
<StefandeVries> :)*
<hajour> lol
<hajour> even 10 minuutjes bezig met iets van speechcontrol daarna ben ik weer bereikbaar.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, wellicht een idee om samen met commandoline een les uit te werken?
<leoquant> ooit
<leoquant> les: lees workshop
<leoquant> op het forum staat nu een aankondiging, via IRC heb ik een bericht achtergelaten
<StefandeVries> als commandoline dat zou willen zeker
<commandoline> leoquant: bedankt
<commandoline> StefandeVries: graag!
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Bespreken we later dan een keer
<commandoline> is goed
<StefandeVries> weet ook verder niet waar je met de cursus etc nog heen wilt gaan
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython#Verderindetoekomstliggendelessen
<commandoline> dat lijstje houd ik min of meer aan
<commandoline> niet erg gedetailleerd, de invulling verzin ik momenteel gewoon in de week tot de cursus
<StefandeVries> duidelijk :)
<StefandeVries> Ik ga even eten
<StefandeVries> tot later
<leoquant> ik ga ook eten/fam. time: later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-05
<hannie> Gotiniens, hallo
<hannie> Vertel eens iets over die Nederlandse gebruikersdagen op Mwanzo
<hannie> @commandoline Kan ik vanavond meedoen (Python)?
<meetingology> hannie: Error: "commandoline" is not a valid command.
<hannie> commandline, kan ik vanavond meedoen (Python)?
<commandoline> hannie: ja, geen probleem.
<hannie> Ik ben dan voor het eerst
<hannie> Ik lees nu de log van de eerste lessen
<commandoline> ok, dan komt het wel goed.
<commandoline> als je een vraag hebt stel je die maar :)
<commandoline> hannie: ik hoorde vanmorgen trouwens ook dat de link bij de tweede les naar het rekenmachineprogramma niet werkte. Ik heb het daarom ook even online gezet op een andere locatie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563040/
<hannie> ok, dank voor de melding
<hannie> Vraagje: moet ik nog iets installeren voordat de cursus begint?
<commandoline> Nee, een standaard ubuntuinstallatie is voldoende
<shived> Weet iemand hoe je 2 variabellen opteld met shell scripting? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563117/ krijg 6+3 ipv 11.
<commandoline> shived: misschien kan je dat beter vragen in één van de supportkanalen.
<shived> oke.
<FOAD> In plaats van 11?
<shived> eindelijk:) is idd 9
<FOAD> Het was wel even rekenen, shived.
<shived> kwam erzelf pas achter toen ik het werkend kreeg.
<FOAD> En daarom zijn computers zo handig.
<commandoline> Emiel1976: 19:30
<Emiel1976> ok dankje
<FOAD> We mogen niet praten in de klas.
<Emiel1976> sorry zal stil zijn
<Cugel> Daarom praten we hier.
<FOAD> Dit is niet de klas.
<FOAD> Het was geen terechtwijzing, Emiel1976.
<Cugel> Hier kijken we naar de rug van de meester. Ik ben propjes aan het vouwen.
<Emiel1976> hahahaha
<Emiel1976> weet ik FOAD
<Emiel1976> Zal maar niet doen zoals ik bij computer les op school deed.
<Tjibba> :P
<Emiel1976> is mijn eigen pc dus niet echt slim
<Emiel1976> het erge was dat de leerlingen meer van de pc wist dan de leeraar
<FOAD> Nou hier is dat wel eventjes anders.
<overloper> hebben jullie ook zopn zin in de les?
<hannie> Ik zit er helemaal klaar voor;)
<FOAD> Absoluut.
<Tjibba> ik ook
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> strak achter/voor mijn computer
<MedUsaXIII> present +1
<dimi77> goede avond iederen
<hannie> hoi
<FOAD> Dag dimi77.
<Tjibba> haai
<shived> ey
<dimi77> ben er klaar voor..
<Tjibba> l:)
<OerHeks> zijn we ook live op FOSDEM ?
<leoquant> nee :/
<leoquant> helaas
<MedUsaXIII> wie gebruikt er eigentlijk allemaal lernid om dit te volgen ?
<leoquant> we verdienen dat uiteraard wel
<leoquant> ik niet meer MedUsaXIII
<dimi77> ik niet
<leoquant> anders gaar FOAD  lachen
<overloper> ja, ik gebruik lernid
<FOAD> Hehe.
<leoquant> zie...
<leoquant> Als het goed is ben je in deze kanalen: #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas en hier. ツ
<FOAD> De bel gaat zo.
<leoquant> Graag ontopic in dit kanaal
<leoquant> Stel hier je vragen, ze worden voor je geplaatst in mwanzo-klas en daar beantwoord
<leoquant> In mwanzo klas kun je geen gesprek voeren!
<UndiFineD> ojee en ik heb het eten net klaar
<hannie> leoquant, dat klopt
<leoquant> We houden ons strak aan het tijdsschema, waarom? Iedereen heeft op de zaterdag nog andere dingen te doen, het blijft weekend....
<leoquant> Succes iedereen, en iedereen veel leerplezier
<FOAD> Is dat niet strijdig met de Python filosofie?
<Tjibba> dat was idd mijn eerste oplossing
<FOAD> Ow ok.
<FOAD> Dank.
<Tjibba> ja
<FOAD> Ja.
<MedUsaXIII> handig
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> ja
<dimi77> yep
<shived> Ja, maar als je foutieve input geeft bvb -2 vraagt je programma toch nog steeds naar 2 getallen. of heb ik het mis?
<FOAD> Ja.
<Tjibba> idd
<MedUsaXIII> kun je ook een range op geven waar de input in moet zitten ?
<Tjibba> ja
<shived> oke.:)
<FOAD> Ik voer in 3.1.
<leoquant> MedUsaXIII, duidelijk?
<MedUsaXIII> ah ok, meerdere voorwaarden. duidelijk
<Tjibba> ja
<overloper> ja, dat gaat handig!
<Tjibba> wat ben je aan het doen MedUsaXIII
<Tjibba> ?
<MedUsaXIII> internet klapt hier er uit ( ik zit bij me vreindin ) lijkt er op dat ik et straks met de logs moet doen
<hannie> >>> for stuk_fruit in winkel_inventaris:
<hannie> ...	print stuk_fruit
<hannie> Indentation error
<Tjibba> duidelijk
<hannie> Moet er een tab na ...?
<shived> ja.
<Emiel1976> ik krijg daarna weer puntjes. is het dan goed?
<hannie> KeyboardInterrupt
<hannie> Daarna is de output goed
<FOAD> Het werkt.
<Tjibba> idd werkt prima
<hannie> top
<shived> ja
<Tjibba> ja
<hannie> KeyboardInterrupt
<hannie> >>> onderdeel.append("muis")
<hannie> Traceback (most recent call last):
<hannie>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<hannie> AttributeError: 'str' object has no attribute 'append'
<Emiel1976> was de namen vergeten
<hannie> sorry, ik deed iets verkeerd
<hannie> nu gaat ie goed
<HurricaneHarry> MedUsaX> Het internet bij mijn vriendin doet weer stom, daarom kan ik helaas vandaag niet live mee doen aan de python cursus. Kan iemand dit door geven aan mwanzo ?
<Cugel> Waarom niet winkel_inventaris.remove()  etc. ?
<hannie> nu vierkante haakjes en bij append ronde haakjes?
<FOAD> Maar hoe vind je via het programma uit dat appels 0 is?
<Tjibba> omdat hij aan het begin staat
<Cugel> winkelinventaris.index('appels') geeft een antwoord, foad.
<HurricaneHarry> hoe kun je dit volgen met lernid ?
<FOAD> Tjib: ja duh.
<FOAD> Cugel: aha.
<Tjibba> x
<Tjibba> :P
<HurricaneHarry> standaard staat e.a. niet in de kalender daar ?
<hannie> Je maakt de variabele dus weer leeg
<FOAD> HurricaneHarry we zijn even druk met de les.
<HurricaneHarry> FOAD, ja ik volg die ook via xchat...
<HurricaneHarry> Ikzelf ben al eerder begonnin in programming python3, en ben nu by list-comprehension daar.
<Tjibba> duidelijk
<FOAD> Ja.
<shived> duidelijk voor mij.
<hannie> goed zo, duidelijk uitgelegd
<Emiel1976> even vraagje
<Emiel1976> ik krijg bij print winkel_inventaris[0] nu peren. dit is omdat de appels er uit zijn?
<Tjibba> ja
<Emiel1976> ok dan gaat het goed en snap ik het nu
<hannie> We gaan nu dus een telefoonboek maken ;)
<commandoline> hannie: door de nummering van paste.ubuntu.com ofzo?
<commandoline> het klopt alleen niet :P
<hannie> Ik zie je typen, ja
<FOAD> Jaaaaa.
<Tjibba> ja
<dimi77> yep
<Emiel1976> ja
<shived> j
<FOAD> Leuk.
<Tjibba> cool
<leoquant> ik heb peen, bananen en kiwi...(?)
<leoquant> r
<FOAD> Lekker hoor.
<leoquant> (geen peen)
<hannie> je mag ook peentjes verkopen, leo
<hannie> jazeker
<FOAD> Ja.
<leoquant> (zie typwith)
<leoquant> geen idee
<FOAD> if input = "q" break, of zo.
<commandoline> FOAD: klopt helemaal
<leoquant> hmm
<FOAD> ==, sorry
<commandoline> hmm, daar had ik dus zelf ook overheen gelezen :P
<Emiel1976> is de break het zelfde als bij html dat je aan een volgende regel begint?
<hannie> Is == nu wel of niet goed?
<Emiel1976> ok
<hannie> ok
<exalt> kan dit : var = [({a,b},{c,d}), "blaat"] als soort van 2d associatieve array ?
<FOAD> Wat is dat nou weer allemaal.
<Tjibba> exalt wil even stoer doen
<leoquant> (typwith)
<FOAD> Ja.
<hannie> Ja
<Tjibba> ja
<Emiel1976> ja word duidelijker
<Tjibba> cool
<Tjibba> werkt prima
<hannie> Hoe voer je een .py programma uit?
<hannie> gewoon achter de prompt?
<Tjibba> python bestandsnaam.py
<FOAD> Hij raakt van slag als ik 2 keer enter doe.
<Tjibba> ja of een letter
<Tjibba> mooi huiswerk
<FOAD> Ik snap het.
<FOAD> Hou toch eens op met extra huiswerk verzinnen, Tjob.
<FOAD> Ja.
<Tjibba> haha
<Tjibba> ja
<Tjibba> duidelijk verhaal
<hannie> duidelijk
<hannie> Het was heel leerzaam, bedankt
<FOAD> Is het alweer tijd?
<FOAD> Bah.
<Tjibba> absoluut
<Tjibba> gaat snel idd
<FOAD> Kunnen er geen langere lessen komen?
<shived> bedankt commando en leo!
<FOAD> Dank je wel weer commandoline en leoquant.
<Tjibba> Mijn dank is groot
<Emiel1976> ja die totaal = 0 is bedoelt dat als je niets in vult je het getal 0 hebt zeker\
<hannie> Wat is het verschil tussen raw_input en input?
<Tjibba> met raw_input maak je een string
<Tjibba> input werkt alleen met getallen
<hannie> thanks
<Emiel1976> ja duidelijk
<Tjibba> Thnx
<HH57> ik kreeg het programma pas uitgevoerd na enkele aanpassingen (python3.1)
<hannie> dank je wel, commandline
<Emiel1976> dank voor de les. tot volgende week
<commandoline> HH57: dat klopt, python 3 heeft een aantal andere veranderingen qua syntax
<leoquant> klas is open voor vragen
<commandoline> het wordt momenteel nog amper gebruikt, dus vandaar dat ik bij deze lessen nog 2.* gebruikt
<commandoline> *gebruik
<shived> geen hw?
<FOAD> Stil toch, shived.
<Tjibba> xD
<commandoline> shived: zoveel mogelijk prutsen met python :)
<hannie> je mag een woordenboek maken met list
<Tjibba> ik ga mn rekenmachine verbeteren
<leoquant> commandoline, zeer bedankt weer!
<commandoline> graag gedaan :)
<leoquant> Tjibba, heb ik mee zitten rommelen
<FOAD> Inderdaad Tjob, met die lists moet je handige dingen kunnen doen.
<hannie> Dag allemaal, tot de volgende les
<FOAD> Dag hannie.
<shived> dag.
<Tjibba> hooi
<commandoline> hannie: da's wel een goeie, maar daarvoor zit een beter hulpmiddel in python.
<commandoline> (de dictionary, {}, die bewaar ik voor de volgende keer)
<leoquant> hannie is al weg
<Emiel1976> prettige avond allemaal. ik ga nog even wat uit proberen en de les van vorige week bekijken.
<commandoline> ja, ik zie het. Maakt niet uit, voor de rest dan...
<commandoline> exalt: wat voor vraag stelde je ook alweer?
<Tjibba> een hele lastige
<Tjibba> [20:17] <+exalt> kan dit : var = [({a,b},{c,d}), "blaat"] als soort van 2d associatieve array ?
<commandoline> hmm, geen valide python zo te zien.
<FOAD> Nee dus.
<FOAD> Wat een oen, die alfonsius.
<commandoline> en associative 2d array, eh, het kan wel geloof ik.
<Tjibba> haha
<HH57> een list van lists kan wel.
<commandoline> HH57: klopt, en een dictionary met daarin lists kan ook prima.
<commandoline> (dat is die 2d associative array)
<FOAD> Ik ga monsters doodschieten, doei.
<commandoline> maar dat wilde ik niet tijdens de les gaan uitleggen, te ingewikkeld.
<commandoline> doei FOAD
<HH57> idd.
<Tjibba> later FOAD
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 20 febr.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag 12-02-11:  19.30-20.30   workshop Python  voor "beginners" (4)   #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. |Eerstvolgende team meeting: 21 febr.19.30: Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com. Zaterdag 12-02-11:  19.30-20.30   workshop Python  voor "beginners" (4)   #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas.
<leoquant> dag allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leoquant
 * commandoline wisselt van chatprogramma
<exalt> commandoline, ah, maar een tulp in de lijst kan niet?
<commandoline> tuple bedoel je, exalt?
<exalt> uhu
<commandoline> en je kan in python alles in een list stoppen.
<exalt> dan blijft de naam namelijk unmutable ?
<commandoline> list = ["test": ("value1", 2)]
<commandoline> kan bijv. prima
<exalt> ach :)
<commandoline> wat fout was aan jouw voorbeeld was het gebruik van {}-haakjes
<exalt> ok :)
<commandoline> die zijn voor dictionaries, en moeten dus key/value zijn.
<commandoline> als je dat niet volgt, volgende week denk ik.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-02-06
<exalt> leoquant, ssssttt niet daar
<exalt> hihihihi
<exalt> Je maintiendrai
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-30
<Idroy> ey oh
<Idroy> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hee Idroy
<Idroy> hoe is het?
<leoquant> uh gaat wel, niet denderend
<Idroy> ah, okay
<Idroy> ey oh
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-01-31
<ringo32_> is hier iemand?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-01
<Pjotr> Hallo allen
<CasW> Hé Pjotr
<hannie> dag Pjotr We gaan zo beginnen in ubuntu-nl-meeting
<Pjotr> hannie: niet hier dus?
<hannie> Nee, doe maar /join ubuntu-nl-meeting
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-02
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hebt ge al weer een server runnen op nieuwe hardware?
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik heb van m'n oom een vervangende HDD gekregen.
<leoquant> mooi
<StefandeVries> Die is maar 80 GB, maar goed. Nog steeds ruim voldoende.
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot draait gelukkig weer, m'n muziek ben ik kwijt.
<Oer> 80 gb sata ?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Netbookje.
<Oer> ah 2,5 inch
<StefandeVries> Jups.
<Oer> ik heb nog wel wat 80 en 160 liggen, maar die gaan niet passen.
<StefandeVries> Bijzagen. :D
<StefandeVries> Het werkt weer goed, voor zover ik kan zeggen.
<leoquant> nou tis wat hiero
<StefandeVries> Hoezo?
<leoquant> ik zat verdomme met een muts in de kamer vanmorgen
<leoquant> die verwarmingsketel trekt dit weer niet
<leoquant> gelukkig hebben we een houtkachel
<leoquant> ook
<Oer> netjes. dat mis ik hier, de oude kachelpijp, ik heb hier ook een allesbrander staan, voor de sier.
<Oer> me volgende huis moet dit echt hebben...
<leoquant> ja een echte kachel maakt een huis==>huis
<StefandeVries> Onze ketel trekt het gelukkig allemaal prima, met -13 buiten..
<Oer> de warmte is anders...
<leoquant> vanavond/vanacht laat ik de ketel fijn doorloeien ツ
<Oer> goed opstoken en smoren
<leoquant> of kolen he...
<leoquant> dat gloeit eindeloos
<Oer> ai, dat is nog harder
<Oer> dat mag niet in deze kachel.
<leoquant> trouwens morgen sneeuw, meer uitstraling in de nacht, nog diepere minima
<Oer> wat nu ook actueel is, is een dik gordijn voor je voordeur.
<leoquant> tja dat kan idd
<gijsbert> Dag leoquant en alle anderen
<StefandeVries> Elektrische kachel plus benzinegestookt noodaggregraat.
<leoquant> hallo
<StefandeVries> Hé gijsbert.
<gijsbert> Ik heb even een vraagje, wat is het adres van de test server
<leoquant> groetjes tot morgen
<Oer> ik weet dat niet, gijsbert, mss Stefan ?
<StefandeVries> De communityserver?
<StefandeVries> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org
<StefandeVries> Dacht ik.
<gijsbert> Alsnog bedankt Stefan, ik had het adres inmiddels teruggevonden in een oude IRC sessie.
<gijsbert> Fijne avond verder.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-03
<StefandeVries> Goedemiddag. :)
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Er staan zoveel lege mokken naast de gevulde dat ik niet weet in welke nu de koffie zit. :P
<leoquant> met schimmel ook?
<leoquant> capuviezo
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat nog net niet, maar ik ga ze denk ik eens in de vaatwasser zetten.
<StefandeVries> Daarna nog een lekkere bak thee en ik kan er weer even tegenaan.
<leoquant> hee timo^
<StefandeVries> Hé timo^ :)
<leoquant> hoe gaat het met het mod-zijn?
<timo^> ey StefandeVries en leoquant
<timo^> ja, an sich wel goed, maar er gebeurt niet zo donders veel ;)
<timo^> hmm, waarom wil Transmission niet meer opstarten?
<timo^> ah, daar is ie
<leoquant> timo^, rust lijkt mij een heel goeie op een forum
<timo^> (in het V&A gedeelte)
<timo^> leoquant: maar het wordt rustiger, dat is wel fijn. De sfeer gaat vooruit
<timo^> V heeft weer school, dat scheelt :)
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> Tijd niet gezien, trouwens :)
<Oer> ik kwam dit tegen, is dit een officieel symbool voor 12.04 ? >>> http://elsoftwarelibre.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/precise-pangolin.png
<Oer> dit is goed te naaien op een borduurmachien :P
<Oer> of reverse > http://www.le-libriste.fr/2011/11/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-daily-build/
<leoquant> 12.04 dat wordt een merkwaardige....borduurmachine...:)_
<timo^> ik dacht niet dat het officieel was, Oer
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-02-05
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant :)
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Komen er trouwens binnenkort nog workshops?
<timo^> hehe, ik moet er nog altijd eentje plannen: Remote-Desktop :P
<StefandeVries> Doe dat dan eens. :P
<timo^> nah, in de komende tijd even niet, want het gaat écht heel slecht met mijn opa....
<StefandeVries> ow :(
<timo^> Op de IC nu :(
<StefandeVries> Wat mankeert hem?
<timo^> alles wat een mens mankeren kan, zo ongeveer.... Hij had net een pacemaker, het ging supergoed, en toen een hartinfarct, hij ligt aan de beademing, is heel erg zwak, en kan niets... Hij gaat het vrees ik niet lang meer volhouden... Volgende hartinfarct en het is over, denk ik. En misschien is dat maar beter ook, hij heeft heel hard gevochten, en heeft zijn rust verdiend.
<StefandeVries> Tsja, klinkt hard, maar misschien is dat beter..
<timo^> inderdaad
<timo^> we vroegen hem vanochtend: Ga je dit nog volhouden? Nee, schudde hij... Dat was wel even slikken ja... Maar toen we vroegen, of zijn dochter uit Canada moest komen, was het ook nee. Als die beademing eruit is, kunnen we praten, en dan kan hij ook aangeven hoe en wat. Áls hij het redt zonder beademing...
<StefandeVries> Oef.
<StefandeVries> Ja, het is ook niks als hij het niet redt zonder beademing.
<StefandeVries> Alsof je zelf de schakelaar omzet.
<timo^> sja, hij heeft nog wel kans het te redden zonder beademing, redelijk grote kans, maar ja, je weet nooit natuurlijk...
<timo^> Ik gun hem zijn rust, hij heeft hard gevochten, maar het lichaam is gewoon op.
<StefandeVries> Is 't je lievelingsopa?
<timo^> Het is nog mijn enige, de andere is overleden toen ik 4 was. Als hij er ook niet meer is, heb ik enkel nog mijn oma...
<timo^> Dus ja, min of meer wel mijn lievelingsopa ja
<StefandeVries> Da's extra balen :\
<timo^> inderdaad. Het was zó zielig hem zo hulpeloos in zijn bed te zien liggen, daar zijn geen woorden voor...
<StefandeVries> Mijn oma had twee jaar geleden hetzelfde.
<StefandeVries> En dat voelt zó..
<StefandeVries> Leeg.
<timo^> inderdaad.
<StefandeVries> Etenstijd.
<timo^> voor mij ook bijna. Eerst nog even goed oefenen voor die wiskundetoets van morgen.
<timo^> ohja, smakelijk natuurlijk :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-01-30
<RawChid>  /j #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
